# Möchte Suse installieren, nur woher?



## Cstar (20. April 2002)

Linux ist ja, so hab ich es bisher gehört, kostenlos downloadbar. Ich möchte suse linux installieren, weils anfängerfreundlich ist...
daher suche ich als anfänger einen download, der nur die notwendigsten dateien enthält. 
Aber ich weiß nicht genau, woher ich das os bekomme. bei suse.com natürlich; aber bei downloads erscheinen lauter links, von denen ich keine ahnung hab(sparc,i386, usw.)
-> Könnt ihr mir eine   d e t a i l l i e  r t e   web-adresse angeben, woher ich linux runterladen kann?


----------



## mr_d2254 (20. April 2002)

würd mich eigendlich auch mal interessieren... steht i bei i386 für intel? und was is spark?


PS: Cstar, ich hab auch grad erst linux installiert und hab nen intel 3 worauf i386 läuft. Nimm einfach mal das wenn de Intel hast :/


----------



## dave_ (20. April 2002)

ja, für normale pcs (intel und athlon prozessoren) brauchst du i386.
sparc ist afaik einfach eine andere art von prozessoren wie xeon o.ä.
würde mich allerdings auch über ne genauer erklärung freuen 

noch ne interessante seite für leute die linux aus dem netz wollen ist linuxiso.com


----------



## Warhamster (21. April 2002)

Soweit ich weiß kann man sich zu Suse keine isos ziehen. Wenn ihr es aber umsonst installieren wollt. Dann müsst ihr euch entweder ein paar Gigabyte Suse von einem Server ziehen, es auf eine Festplatte kopieren und es von dort aus installieren. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die, es direkt übers Internet zu installieren. Ist aber beides nicht gerade geeignet für Anfänger.
Ihr könntet euch am bestens die CDs von einem Bekannten ausleihen und dann Suse installieren. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das erlaubt. Aber genau weiß ich das nicht, weil ich Redhat nutze und dafür gibt es isos. 
Die Isos könnt ihr euch am besten unter der bereits genannten Adresse saugen. Zu Suse selber gibt es aber keine Isos, nur die Testversionen die direkt von CD gestartet werden.


----------



## Cstar (21. April 2002)

bin ich hier richtig?:
ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/live-eval-7.0/
prüft mal bitte nach.
Hoffe das ist eine ausreichende linux-distribution.
thx


----------



## Robert Martinu (21. April 2002)

@godwich
Der Xeon ist auch eine x86-CPU, also i386.

Sparc (Scalable Pocessor Architecture) ist eine Designphilosophie, ähnlich vielfältig wie x86(so vom alten 80086 bis zum Hammer)oder PowerPC.


----------



## urmel (21. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Cstar _
> *bin ich hier richtig?:
> ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/live-eval-7.0/
> prüft mal bitte nach.
> ...


Ne, bist hier nicht richtig. Die Version auf der URL brennst du auf CD und musst dann von ihr booten, aber nachdem du die CD rausnimmst und rebootest haste wieder dein altes Betriebssystem. Ausserdem is die Version veraltet 

auf ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/current findest du normal immer die aktuellse Version und unter http://sdb.suse.de/sdb/de/html/lmuelle_suselinux_internet.html findest du ne Anleitung für download und Installation   

Achja, normal hast du ne CPU die auf i386 beruht oder zumindestens kompatibel ist. Die andren Versionen sind für spezielle und "sonderbare" Prozessoren 

Gruss Urmel


----------



## Piesbruhder (6. Mai 2002)

Ich würde mir auch gerne eine Linux-Distribution ziehen. Linux
soll ja schon goil sein. Aber ich bin halt ein Zocker und
Windowsprogrammierer. Deswegen würde ich gerne sowas haben wie
das, was Cstar da gefunden hat (normal bootet er Win und mit der CD
Linux). Aber ich hab gedacht bevor ich mir so nen monströsen Brocken
ziehe frag ich doch gloich mal wo es sowas in der aktuellen Version
gibt (Zitat: Ausserdem is die Version veraltet ) Damit ich gleich
das neuste hab.

Dann nochwas: Mein Freund hat mir gesagt, das wichtigste sei der
Kernel. Ich haab das schon gehört, weiß aber nicht was es ist.
Und dann hat er noch was gesagt von grafischen Oberflächen und so.
Da hat er mir GNOM empfohlen. Was ist Kernel und Gnom?

Danke schonmal, bye!


----------



## Piesbruhder (6. Mai 2002)

Das Hier vielleicht? Wenn ich diese ISO brenn hab ich dann so ne BootCD die Linux
nur startet wenn ich denn PC mit dieser eingelegt starte?
Ich würde es ja mal testen aber ihr müsst verstehen, dass ich Schiss
hab, dass mein WinME dann weg is. 8.0 müsste ja mächtig neu sein.
25.4.02 steht dabei. das ist ja noch keine zwo Wochen her, ne


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Mai 2002)

> _
> Dann nochwas: Mein Freund hat mir gesagt, das wichtigste sei der
> Kernel. Ich haab das schon gehört, weiß aber nicht was es ist._



Wenn du windows programmierst weis ich nicht wieso du keine ahnung hast was ein    kernel ist  
Windows läuft ebenfalls mit einem kernel

Der Linux kernel ist das herz des Betriebssystem. Durch den Kernel werden solche dinge geregelt wie Hardware / Festplattenzugriff. Ansteuerung von Grafikkarten usw.

Gnome ist einer von mehreren windowmanagern. In Linux hast du nicht eine oberflaeche sondern beliebig viele die du nutzen kannst je nach vorliebe. Die beiden bekanntesten sind kde & gnome.
Sind beide für Windows nutzer recht intuitiv da beide von der optic und bedienbarkeit recht nahe der win oberfläche ist. 
Welcher der beste ist das kann keiner 100 % Objektiv beantworten das ist geschmacksache. Ich z.B. nutz WindowMaker welcher wieder eine komplett andere architektur ist. Mein arbeitskollege schwört auf fluxxbox .
In Deutschland ist kde vor gnome am weitesten verbreitet.


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Hmm, also, wenn du gerne SuSe Linux haben möchtest, würde ich an deiner Stelle die 40 Euro investieren, dafür hast du dann eine vollwertige Distribution mit jeder Menge Software und einem meiner Meinung nach sehr gutem Support, den du als Einsteiger meiner Meinung nach auch brauchst.
Das mit dem Downloaden ist ja schön und gut, aber meiner Meinung nach für Anfänger völlig ungeeignet.
Also, entweder SuSe Distribution kaufen oder
von einem Bekannten ausleihen (dann fällt aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit der Support weg)...

Gruß nuklearflo


----------

